# Best protein period... Forzapro



## jay_steel (Jan 24, 2013)

I have been running this protein for probably 8 months now and I have to say this is by far the best stuff I have ever had period. The gram to protein ratio is incredible for the price and its a very clean protein. The mixability is uncanny, 1 scoop 100% disolves in water with no thickness 2 scoops is still fine but will get a lil protein floating up (I mix with a spoon not a shacker) with a shacker its flawless. I just prefere to mix with a spoon because my work has tons of disposable cups and I hate doing the dishes. 

Taste is a 10+ I do not think I will EVER go to another brand of protein ever again. This works perfect for me. If I need a weight gainer I blend my oats and make a smoothie with it and add olive oil. 

Just wanted to toss that out there. Also they sale it at Nutrishop and I am not sure about the other Nutrishops but where I live on tuesdays if you buy stuff you get a free shirt and the shirts are actually bad ass, and are the best fitting shirts I have worn period. 

So basically I buy protein once and month and get a free shirt. Since I no longer have a need to buy t shirts I think of it as getting my protein for 20$.

ForzaOne Forza Pro


----------



## longworthb (Jan 24, 2013)

How's the mint chocolate


----------



## oufinny (Jan 24, 2013)

What's the cost of 5 pounds? Second a mint chocolate review.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 24, 2013)

You couldn't pull Syntha 6 strawberry from my cold dead hands. But I like having a backup, ill give it a try. Thx


----------



## troubador (Jan 25, 2013)

Vitamin Shoppe brand protein called "BodyTech - Whey Tech PRO 24" has better stats than that and ON Gold Standard I think. The first ingredient is whey isolate. It has higher protein per serving, lower cholesterol, 0g sugar, 1g fat, 0g saturated or trans. It doesn't have hydrolyzed whey or casein though.
Whey Tech Pro 24 Chocolate - Buy Whey Tech Pro 24 Chocolate 5.15 Powder at the Vitamin Shoppe

Edit: I just noticed what's on the label and what's on the site vary slightly. What I wrote is what's on the label.


----------



## sityslicker (Jan 25, 2013)

troubador said:


> Vitamin Shoppe brand protein called "BodyTech - Whey Tech PRO 24" has better stats than that and ON Gold Standard I think. The first ingredient is whey isolate. It has higher protein per serving, lower cholesterol, 0g sugar, 1g fat, 0g saturated or trans. It doesn't have hydrolyzed whey or casein though.
> Whey Tech Pro 24 Chocolate - Buy Whey Tech Pro 24 Chocolate 5.15 Powder at the Vitamin Shoppe
> 
> Edit: I just noticed what's on the label and what's on the site vary slightly. What I wrote is what's on the label.



bodytech24 taste like shit imo. ON is like a $1 more and taste a hell of a lot better, i would go with that one. thats a solid protein powder for the price. dymatize elite whey is also another good one in that price range.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jan 25, 2013)

whey protein concentrate.. lol




"but it tastes good!!!"


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jan 25, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> I have been running this protein for probably 8 months now and I have to say this is by far the best stuff I have ever had period. The gram to protein ratio is incredible for the price and its a very clean protein. The mixability is uncanny, 1 scoop 100% disolves in water with no thickness 2 scoops is still fine but will get a lil protein floating up (I mix with a spoon not a shacker) with a shacker its flawless. I just prefere to mix with a spoon because my work has tons of disposable cups and I hate doing the dishes.
> 
> Taste is a 10+ I do not think I will EVER go to another brand of protein ever again. This works perfect for me. If I need a weight gainer I blend my oats and make a smoothie with it and add olive oil.
> 
> ...



We all have our favorite brands.  Glad you found one you like. 

As for the "free t-shirt", there ain't no such thing.  The price of the t-shirt is added somewhere into the cost of doing business.  

If it were truely free, they'd give you the shirt and you never have to purchase anything. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jan 25, 2013)

I would agree, body techs not the best teasting but good price. They will have a sale with their brand(every few months) and you can get their 5 pound bottles buy get one half off. If I had to chose I would go with ON gold


----------



## Hittin (Jul 3, 2013)

Notice how not one place on the web will give you the price of this shit?  $70.00 bucks for the 5lbs.  And many limp dicks at Nutrishop will sell it will it for 10% off based on nothing, just preference.  Nutrishop is hit and miss, ya gotta be careful and there is a reason why you can't find the price of this shit online....think about it.


----------



## LightBearer (Jul 4, 2013)

Ehh.  Main ingredient is a concentrate


----------



## pureprotein (Jul 5, 2013)

If you can find one that suites you the best, always try to buy in bulk and most stores or even online places have great deals.  I used to buy 20 lb bulk bags from a whey supplier...and they shipped it straight from the filling station, no fancy packaging or tubs, just a thick clear plastic bag, folded over and crimped at the top.  I'll repost when I locate the name.  I stopped using them a few years back because unless you're cycling a lot and taking-in a ton of protein there's not a very long shelf life for the fresh stuff.  Now that I'm cycling more I'll be hitting them up again


----------



## sscar (Jul 6, 2013)

cant find a price for it any where, one reply here says $70 for 5lbs wtf if that's true ill pass


----------



## cdan19 (Jul 6, 2013)

pureprotein said:


> If you can find one that suites you the best, always try to buy in bulk and most stores or even online places have great deals.  I used to buy 20 lb bulk bags from a whey supplier...and they shipped it straight from the filling station, no fancy packaging or tubs, just a thick clear plastic bag, folded over and crimped at the top.  I'll repost when I locate the name.  I stopped using them a few years back because unless you're cycling a lot and taking-in a ton of protein there's not a very long shelf life for the fresh stuff.  Now that I'm cycling more I'll be hitting them up again


Def interested in this, if you can find the name and contact info hit me up on a pm.


----------



## Iz_vivit (Jul 6, 2013)

I second the motion lol. Ill search around as well


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jul 6, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> whey protein concentrate.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anything other than hydro whey is a waste of money! Fast acting fillers don't have all the crap that extended release peptides have. Whey concentrate fucks up my stomach.


----------



## kboy (Jul 9, 2013)

Gapari Myofusion, works for me


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 9, 2013)

ON Gold Standard 100% Whey Isolate..Chocolate Mint


----------



## Powermaster (Jul 10, 2013)

There's no mention of how it's processed. I only use low temp processed whey to make sure protein is UN-denatured. Denatured protein while still has muscle building effects does not help with the immune system benefits of whey.


----------



## Gandalf (Aug 9, 2013)

Muscle Feast chocolate whey isolate or hydrolyzed. Both of them taste amazing and if you email them and just say it's a reference they hook people up with a HUGE discount. 

Greatest fucking protein, EVER!


----------

